# Pre war Colson Scout snap tank. ‘40-42?



## FICHT 150 (Jan 11, 2022)

A hens tooth, I suppose, but, if you don’t look you won’t find. Thanks.

Ted


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 11, 2022)

Blister tank?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 11, 2022)

Like the top one.

Ted


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 31, 2022)

This tank does not have a horn or horn button.


Ted


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 13, 2022)

Snap tank?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Sep 15, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Snap tank?



I’m going to be real honest, I don’t know for sure. It seems like it was a catalog item in the 1941 and 42 Colson catalogs, but, no one I know has ever seen one. The catalog doesn’t say.
If anyone has any input, I’d love to hear it.

Ted


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> I’m going to be real honest, I don’t know for sure. It seems like it was a catalog item in the 1941 and 42 Colson catalogs, but, no one I know has ever seen one. The catalog doesn’t say.
> If anyone has any input, I’d love to hear it.
> 
> Ted



Alright. Here’s a picture of my snap tank. Looks pretty similar.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Sep 15, 2022)

It does look very similar. Does it have a horn and switch? Is there evidence it ever did?
Thanks in advance,

Ted


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> It does look very similar. Does it have a horn and switch? Is there evidence it ever did?
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Ted



Never had a horn or switch. Bike is all original paint.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Sep 15, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Never had a horn or switch. Bike is all original paint.



Cool. Now, I know they exist, anyway.

Happen to have a spare?

Thanks for the help, you are the only guy who responded.

Killer bike, by the way.

I want to put a tank like that on my bike.

Ted.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> Cool. Now, I know they exist, anyway.
> 
> Happen to have a spare?
> 
> ...



Sadly, I don’t have a spare. You may have better luck posting an add for just a snap tank(maybe change title of this one). Or, I would contact a Colson guy. I know @JOEL  is who I got this bike from. Maybe he’s got an extra tank?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Sep 15, 2022)

Thanks for the tips. I altered the title, we will see what happens. People are so gun shy about being scammed, I’m not sure about soliciting parts from someone I don’t actually know.

Ted


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

FICHT 150 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I altered the title, we will see what happens. People are so gun shy about being scammed, I’m not sure about soliciting parts from someone I don’t actually know.
> 
> Ted



I’m always glad to help! I usually only message people about parts of I’ve met the somewhere else.


----------

